# Foundation Help : to cover up dark spots : Please provide suggestions!



## BeautyNut (Dec 11, 2009)

I need your assistance / suggestions with this particular situation, please.
There’s no other place than here to get ‘the best help’, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Individual:*
35 / 36 year old female
Medium complexion
Normal to slightly oily skin
Previously a regular tanner (tanning bed and sun)

*PROBLEM:* 
Skin / brown spots from years of regular tanning.
Mostly on cheeks, but ,basically, all over the face (neck and chest areas as well).

*Objective:*
To find a foundation (preferably a compact to apply quickly and easily) that will cover up the brown spots and create a more even / smoother skin tone.

*Questions:*
What do you suggest from your experience?

Personally, I love liquid foundations, but this individual wants quick and easy, which I can understand.

Would Mac Studio Fix compact be appropriate?

*Please any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated and welcomed.*
_Thank you._


----------



## Ebbychina (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi there, 

While Studio Fix is a good option, when used to provide coverage it has the tendency to appear sort of cakey (in my opinion). After applying a good moisturizer and face primer, my suggestion would be use a good concealer on your spots, then Studio Tech Foundation, which is a cream-to-powder foundation. After application, you can use a blush to apply Studio Fix powder as a fininshing powder (however you may also choose to use a setting powder if you don't require that extra bit of coverage).  

Hope this helps!


----------



## BeautyNut (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes,
That certainly helps, and I definitely appreciate your reply.
What brand would you suggest (all these products from Mac)?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Dec 11, 2009)

a full coverage foundation is one option, hmm laura mercier silk creme is a great one, pure pigments and wears like a dream.....I would also suggest a brightening system! Brightening facial treatments generally work on areas of the skin with extra pigmentation (melanin) and will not lighten the entire face. Everyone already knows I will say Clarins has a good one, but so does Shiseido and Kiehl's!!!!


----------



## BeautyNut (Dec 11, 2009)

Skin*Deep,
Thank you as well.
I appreciate your suggestions, and will looking into them.

I chatted with a Mac Consultant online.  Here are the recommendations:

 Quote:

  
Studio Finish Concealer
Brush #194
Compact:
Studio Fix
Studio Tech
*NC35 shade*​Primers:
Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF 50
Fix+.
 
 


 
*How is the Concealer?  Is it really 'that' good?*

*Studio Fix vs. Studio Tech?*


----------



## Ebbychina (Dec 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyNut* 

 
_Yes,
That certainly helps, and I definitely appreciate your reply.
What brand would you suggest (all these products from Mac)?

Thank you very much._

 

Glad it helped, and yes all of the products are MAC. I've recently tried the Bobbi Brown corrector, and if all of the foundation products are as good as that, then I would perhaps recommend that line as well.


----------



## Meisje (Dec 11, 2009)

You should try Revlon foundations. They work really well and stay put, and they have ones for various skin types and maturities.

I'm still hunting for a good concealer myself.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyNut* 

 
_Skin*Deep,
Thank you as well.
I appreciate your suggestions, and will looking into them.

I chatted with a Mac Consultant online. Here are the recommendations:



*How is the Concealer? Is it really 'that' good?*

*Studio Fix vs. Studio Tech?*_

 
Studio Finish concealer is awesome! It covers really really good, I use it for my post breakout marks and it covers like a dream. Sometimes I just use that as my foundation and put some powder on and I'm good to go!


----------



## BeautyNut (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

  You should try Revlon foundations. They work really well and stay put, and they have ones for various skin types and maturities.

 
I do like the Revlon foundations.  
They are THE ONLY ones that I will buy from a drugstore.

However, I haven't tried the compact powders yet.

*Meisje,*
*Have you tried the compacts?*
*Do they compare -or as good as- the Color Stay Foundations?*
Thank you!

SmokeSignal16,
Awesome!
Thank you!


----------

